# Help with downsloped driveways



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

last year we signed our first downsloped driveways, towards the house downsloped
We put tractors always in 4x4 lock rear differential, we are using tractors, we are still loosing grip on driveways. Any suggestions? 
We have asked customers to salt driveways ,but that sometimes is an exercise in futility !
If I can't figure this out going to not sign the driveways. To risky for damage to homes and equipment. 
So if anyone has experience in this ( Paul if you are there?). Your help is greatly appreciated
Thank you


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you sure that they're not sloped upwards?

Don't try to push it all out at once, take it out in sections.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

In general, either chains or, as you say, salt are pretty much going to be your only options. Chains, of course, will leave marks on the pavement


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you sure that they're not sloped upwards?
> 
> Don't try to push it all out at once, take it out in sections.


The problem is when we pull the snow out we only have one shot. and the trace left is slippery.
The driveways are slopped down to the house tall at the street. very interesting setup indeed.


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

seville009 said:


> In general, either chains or, as you say, salt are pretty much going to be your only options. Chains, of course, will leave marks on the pavement


Chains for sure a no no.
Clients have a tendancy to "forget" to salt.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

alcs said:


> Chains for sure a no no.
> Clients have a tendancy to "forget" to salt.


Is it worth the liability? I slid into a garage door before with a pick up. Same scenario.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

alcs said:


> last year we signed our first downsloped driveways, towards the house downsloped
> We put tractors always in 4x4 lock rear differential, we are using tractors, we are still loosing grip on driveways. Any suggestions?
> We have asked customers to salt driveways ,but that sometimes is an exercise in futility !
> If I can't figure this out going to not sign the driveways. To risky for damage to homes and equipment.
> ...


Not telling you what to, or not to do. Me, personally? Some jobs I won't take for,the reasons you stated. Winter only tires that are fairly new, is my suggestion, go pretreat the house yourself, too. I would never plow a drive that potentially has you barreling through the house.

Best advice anyone here ever gave me?

Buff said to buy winter / ice only tires. Improvement over all seasons is beyond anything I can put into words.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Not telling you what to, or not to do. Me, personally? Some jobs I won't take for,the reasons you stated. Winter only tires that are fairly new, is my suggestion, go pretreat the house yourself, too. I would never plow a drive that potentially has you barreling through the house.
> 
> Best advice anyone here ever gave me?
> 
> Buff said to buy winter / ice only tires. Improvement over all seasons is beyond anything I can put into words.


But which winter tires are the best?
:laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> But which winter tires are the best?
> :laughing:


Not these...:dancing:


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

So you dont have enough traction as said its all about where the rubber meets the road. What tires do you have on the tractor?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I did one drive way. Almost straight down, garage at the bottom. Almost had to buy a new garage. Truck turned at the last second, thank God. Never again.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

As a temporary solution, you could wrap individual rubber bungee cords around the tires as makeshift chains. They wouldn’t last too long though, but may get you down and back up without sliding too much.


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

theplowmeister said:


> So you dont have enough traction as said its all about where the rubber meets the road. What tires do you have on the tractor?


I am running Nokian winter on the tractors. not much choice of tires


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Not telling you what to, or not to do. Me, personally? Some jobs I won't take for,the reasons you stated. Winter only tires that are fairly new, is my suggestion, go pretreat the house yourself, too. I would never plow a drive that potentially has you barreling through the house.
> 
> yeah i am thinking the same thing
> 
> ...


Yes they are only winter tires Nokian


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Herm Witte said:


> Is it worth the liability? I slid into a garage door before with a pick up. Same scenario.


I am starting to agree


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

alcs said:


> I am starting to agree


There are some things just not worth it and better to walk away.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

alcs said:


> Yes they are only winter tires Nokian


Limited choices, regarding your tractor. That sucks.

How old are they? Tractor tires, can I assume, are not good in snow to begin with, due to their inherent design? Designed For durability, and not necessarily traction.?

Ever thought of adding siping? Makes a big difference


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Herm Witte said:


> There are some things just not worth it and better to walk away.











Like others have suggested, some jobs you just need to walk away from. Pour designs aren't worth the risk...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

You can add studs to the tires. There are kits you can buy to screw them in yourself. They are specifically made for equipment tires. You may get enough traction with those to avoid spinning the tires and gouging the concrete. I dont know. If that’s not an option i would dump the customers with those drives.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Tires, tires, tires. Bridgestone Blizzak's are sore, very siped, and traction on ice and snow is amazing. They are the most popular tire in northern Alaska. On all out Road graders and Loaders, we roll over to the Bridgestone snow wedge tire. Night and Day differance in winter traction.


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for all your advice people.
For the money, just gonna not renew the contracts and refuse any new ones. Have a great season


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

add in the cost of pre plow salt and post plow salt, tell people it is the only way you will do them....explain why...


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

How i do steep driveways is let someone else do them. 
One lady waited for 8in of heavy snow with 2in of ice under. I couldnt even get up it with the plow in the air. She uses someone else now and im happy about that.


----------



## Camlaw (Sep 9, 2017)

Snowblower.. you ..helpers.. or give it to another guy who snowblows


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

I have one steep downsloped driveway which last year got me out of the truck shoveling each time. The only way to do it is to remove 2 feet at a time backdragging starting right from the base of the drive until you reach the garage. This way at least 2 of 4 wheels are always on plowed surface and have traction. I usually turn the truck around and blast some salt down between halfway and the end to give me extra traction on the last backdrag which is the hardest/steepest part.

good luck!


----------

